# Seriously Considering moving to Portugal



## cazzagraham (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I am new here to this Forum. 
For a while now I have been considering a move to Portugal. I am married with 2 kids.
There a few things I need to know.... Are there plenty of English speaking schools there. In saying that I understand kids pick up languages pretty fast therefore not too bothered about certain schools. What is everyones overall feeling that they are now living in Portugal. Is it all worth it? Have all your families settled in nicely? I stay in Scotland. Thinking maybe renting out my house back home in the mean time and see how we get on in Portugal. A couple members of my family have another home there and they love it. When they are there they don't want to come home. 
Sorry for the long thread, look forward to hearing your ups and downs :juggle:
thanks
Cazza


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Cazza,
You need to decide on an area and ask specific questions about that region, most of your questions have already been answered on other threads. The main difference you will notice, as a parent, is the costs incurred by kids here. They pay for dental, school books, even the school bus. If you are thinking of sending them to an international school, that is of course private.
You can rent here pretty cheaply, depending again, on area chosen.
For me, it's worth it, but for everyone else, they may feel differently.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I certainly think it was worth it, but a lot depends if you need to find work, as basically there is pretty much none, even if you can speak fluent Portuguese
B


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi my name is Tony Charlton, I currently live in Botswana but am thinking of movng to Portugal to retire.

How much per month do you need to live in rural Portugal if you have no mortgage to pay or car to buy? Which areas are cheapest to buy property in at present within few miles of sea?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Hopefully I will be allowed to post this, as it directly answers your question and isn't selling anything.....Cost of Living in Portugal -details of Portugal Living Costs | movingtoportugal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

tonycharlton said:


> Hi my name is Tony Charlton, I currently live in Botswana but am thinking of movng to Portugal to retire.
> 
> How much per month do you need to live in rural Portugal if you have no mortgage to pay or car to buy? Which areas are cheapest to buy property in at present within few miles of sea?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

I'm in White River, South Africa near the KNP, so not too far from you and we're also off to Portugal. - If you do a Google on cost of living comparisons Bots/Portugal, you'll get several direct comparison charts.

If you have skype and want to chat about it, you can skype me on kuduland.


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for help. [email protected] been in Botswana for 1 years now and I think its time to retire back to Europe - Portugal seems cheapest property around at present. I'm looking for coastal property or mountains. Prices seem good around silver Coast.

Where are you settling ?

Rgds

Tony or


travelling-man said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I'm in White River, South Africa near the KNP, so not too far from you and we're also off to Portugal. - If you do a Google on cost of living comparisons Bots/Portugal, you'll get several direct comparison charts.
> 
> If you have skype and want to chat about it, you can skype me on kuduland.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Theres plenty of agents, but this site will give you a good insight into property types, prices and location by region, camra and parish

Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you need any help locating property on the Silver coast, drop me a line and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tony,

We've been in RSA for about 11 years and are feeling like you.

I don't want close neighbours and would prefer no neighbours at all but it's essential that we have good broadband and we're looking at central Portugal. Mostly around Coimbra, Penela and the Zezere river valley areas.

We looked at the Algarve but it's a bit pricey for us and a bit too much kiss me quick hats etc and FAR too many people! (It's not that I'm an anti social git, just that I write and like to be left alone when I'm writing) 

Silver coast looks nice but it seems that you don't get as much for your money there......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Tony,
> 
> We've been in RSA for about 11 years and are feeling like you.
> 
> ...



Our very own Derek (Osmostra06) has several house that you might like to take a peep at.
He holds a premium account on the forum.
This is a really nice home and the Tomar/Abrantes area is really nice.
As is the Silver Coast.
The Rio Maior area is also one to look at if you wish to have a home away from the heavily populated areas.
We live in a VERY small village about 7kms from the town.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...iews-sale-near-abrantes-central-portugal.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If broadband is a real issue, you will limit your choices, also consider where Meo (PT version of Virgin fibre Optics) has been run too, but difficult to get "no neighbours at all" and fast broadband.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> If broadband is a real issue, you will limit your choices, also consider where Meo (PT version of Virgin fibre Optics) has been run too, but difficult to get "no neighbours at all" and fast broadband.


Tend to agree.
We are only 7kms from the nearest town but because our phone line is linked to a twon 20kms away we arre on their phone exchange with a juction at a village 8kms away.
Broadband SLOW! GRRRRR
We also use a pen with Zon but that too is not very fast!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A good, reliable and fast broadband internet connection, preferably (to say the least) with English speaking support staff is our only 'must have'. Everything else is negotiable...... except some kind of garden because my wife loves our two cats more than she loves me. 

We thought we'd found (via the net) an ideal place a few weeks ago but the sellers took the place off the market just as we were getting interested!

That said, we are finding a reasonable number of suitable places that claim to have good broadband already connected......... how good of course, remains to be seen!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A good, reliable and fast broadband internet connection,

Ok English speaking operators for line or internet technical support is not a problem, all major suppliers have them, but the reality of your broadband needs are going to be difficult to achieve outside of major urban areas.

Maybe you'd like to bookmark this site, as it is the only one that PT i.e. Sapo, Meo will accept, maybe worthwhile if they'd do it, asking an owner to run the test and give you result Don't be tempted to sin up for fastest speed, sign for the slowest it's easy to upgrade, nightmare getting downgraded and refunded.

Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks and it's now bookmarked!

Siobhanwf...... that's one of the many sites we've been looking at and we've bookmarked several of his properties..... thanks for the tip!


----------

